# (absoluter) Technik-Anfänger! Brauche Mikrofon und Geräte für Außenaufnahme!



## abracadabra10 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja wie der Titel schon sagt, ich kenn mich überhaupt noch gar nicht mit der Audiotechnik aus...
Möchte jetzt aber gerne mit ein paar Freunden ein paar Leute auf der Straße reinlegen und das dann aufnehmen - so nach "Versteckte Kamera" mäßig. Da ergibt sich dann das Problem, dass sowohl Kamera, als auch Audioaufnahme nicht sehr auffällig verlaufen dürfen.
Mit den Freigaberechten werden wir natürlich alles abklären und so, da soll jetzt nicht die Frage sein.

Wir haben uns vorgestellt mit einem Ansteck/Krawattenmikrofon zu arbeiten, der dann mit einem Taschensender verbunden ist. Dazu dann einen Empfänger kaufen.

Ist das Prinzip denn schonmal richtig, also Mikrofon -> Sender -> Empfänger -> PC (Zur Bearbeitung)?
Oder läuft das ganz anders ab?

Kann mir da jemand etwas empfehlen oder dazu sagen? Ich bin sehr aufgeschmissen!

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (27. Oktober 2012)

Das Prinzip ist so korrekt. 
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten, das umzusetzen:

*1. Lavaliermikrofon (Ansteckmikrofon) mit Taschensender + stationärer Empfänger*
Die Version ist in der Regel günstiger, allerdings braucht der stationäre Empfänger eine Stromversorgung.
http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=drahtlos_anlagen_mit_lavaliermikrofon&oa=pra

*2. Lavaliermikrofon (Ansteckmikrofon) mit Taschensender + Taschenempfänger*
Deutlich mobiler einsetzbar, allerdings leider in der Regel auch deutlich teurer.
http://www.thomann.de/de/cat.html?gf=drahtlosanlagen_fuer_kameras&oa=pra

Bei der Nutzung an einem Laptop musst du insofern aufpassen, als Laptops meistens nur einen Mikrofoneingang haben und der Ausgang des Empfängers üblicherweise LINE-Pegel bzw. Studio-Pegel hat.
Du musst also im Empfänger den Ausgangspegel deutlich reduzieren, um auf dem Laptop ein brauchbares (unverzerrtes) Audiosignal aufzeichnen zu können.

Viele Grüße,
Martin


----------

